
Your politics are in everything that you write (warning: strong language) - pdkl95
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJValv4YQcY
======
pdkl95
_LANGUAGE WARNING_

Jacob Appelbaum uses very strong language in this speech. If you don't want to
hear direct language and more than a few curses, then you may want to skip
this video.

\--

This is a shorter speech by Jacob Appelbaum about the political realities of
journalism. His describes his experiences with The Guardian, which some may
consider a crude attack. I see it as important information about the _actual_
priorities of the institutions we used to see as "journalists".

The audience laughter is telling as it becomes more and more uncomfortable.
That uncomfortable laughter becomes stunned silence when he mentions, "The
Guardian, in all seriousness, sent [Julian Assange] a basket with soap and
socks."

Framing matters, avoiding politics is just a way of agreeing with the status
quo, and collaborators need to be called out for aiding and abetting the
criminals in positions of power.

